
Jospeh O’Connor denies Twitter hack - mprev
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/i-didnt-hack-elon-musks-twitter-account-but-i-know-how-it-was-done-3r2tsq59n
======
celticninja
Innocent until proven guilty an all that, but being one of the first to post
the screenshots doesn't look great for him. Also given his history in gaming
(as booter and ddos) it does seem like he likes the attention..I'm guessing
his social media showing off hasn't caused him much trouble before, however
this time it might be the final nail.

